# Can you find the sniper?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is interesting and thought you guys would enjoy it. I only found one and it was a guess.

http://www.viralnova.com/hidden-landscapes/

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool. I found one, but that, too, was a guess.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> This is interesting and thought you guys would enjoy it. I only found one and it was a guess.
> 
> http://www.viralnova.com/hidden-landscapes/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


If you know what and how they prefer to hide in, hunting them makes it a little bit easier, but then again the confines of the narrow field of a view of a single photo instead of trying to find one while creeping the forest stalking them is totally different too


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Found a couple, but I would have been dead long before I found them, I saw the last 2 pretty easily, but then they were just a quick glance and guess. I these guys are out to get you , your Got. The one in the rock pile is pretty much invisible even when the location is known.
These people must have ruled hide N seek as kids


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That's the one I missed, the guy in the rocks lol. I'm dead


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Using the logic of hiding for this exercise, I found four readily, two more by interpretation after seeing the red circle. The first one I would never have found, the one in the rocks and the first mountain forest are still invisible to me.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Found three, but that's not enough in a real situation.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm dead. All I found was the last one, and that took some time.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I found more than half. But all would've found me before I found them.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

VoorTrekker said:


> Using the logic of hiding for this exercise, I found four readily, two more by interpretation after seeing the red circle. The first one I would never have found, the one in the rocks and the first mountain forest are still invisible to me.


the first pic seemed fairly easy (relative to impossible to see) to me, the shape is the same as the last 2 pictures, I guess it depends on how a persons eyes catch the shape. The one in the rock field I just can't see at all


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The rock field, all I see is the barrel. I didn't find that one.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Those guys are so good it's spooky. I found the first one, and guessed on the second, but I was Buzzard bait long before that. The one in the rocks, yeah could have stepped on him and still missed him.


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Sooooo dead lol


Survive and Thrive


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My system loads so dang slow I only looked at three of the pics. I got the first and third pretty fast but the second one I figured to be a little further up slope and therefore would be a goner. Now if my wife would have looked at these she might have picked them out, that's why I always take her hunting with me as she frequently sees the deer that are hidden in plane site to me. It's like "Can't you see it? It's right there.", as she points her finger at what looks like brush and tree limbs to me.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

Im dead unless he misses


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, all of you that are still living. What did/do you look for to find someone or something in the woods. Can you explain or not?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I found two, but...

Doesn't matter, since you can't go through life with that level of vigilance. Unless he is really bad at his job, or very unlucky, the first one or two shots are almost certainly going to be kills, its only then that the hunt begins, and identifying a sniper isn't just a matter of spotting him in a static frame but looking for motion, listening to the report of his rifle, looking for smoke from the shot or the disturbance of wildlife.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> ...What did/do you look for to find someone or something in the woods. Can you explain or not?...


It is difficult to explain. It takes a trained eye and actually practicing in terrain hiding and seeking. Long weekend fun.

A sniper will fire one or two rounds and stop or maneuver to another position. Third shot from one place will get the sniper located.

When playing the game, one must know where the "sniper" is hiding and then make visual interpretations of vegetation, terrain, texture of brush and leaves, color continuity or contrasts, etc.

Takes time and patience.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Ok, all of you that are still living. What did/do you look for to find someone or something in the woods. Can you explain or not?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


There are things that lend themselves to "where" a sniper "wants" to be in all of those photos. but like I mentioned earlier, all of those photos are an extremely narrow point of focus, and mostly at pretty short range as well... There's 359 other degrees of the compass besides that one little angle the camera got in that photo.

ANYONE would be long dead before ever getting close enough to ANY of those hides to single them out as OMG! SNIPER!


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

What fun, I guess all it takes is one missed and your toast! I missed more than one. A young man of my acquaintance has the ss (scout /sniper) tatoo. I looked for holes that would shade a barrel/ scope and a way to advance to the hide. As was pointed out the pix limited what we needed to examine. A 7.62 out to 8 -a Barrett out to double that. Oh golly -oh gee, and then enhanced starlight or thermal imaging. Once again good job! I know how small an elk is at 540 and a deer at 4.


----------



## TheMidWestBattalion (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, that's kinda shitty to think about, I found one, and only by a guess, I would have been completely dead.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Paracord (Mar 12, 2014)

I found 5 but most were just guesses


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Willdabeast (Mar 10, 2014)

6/7 that's only having been trained to spot em though, when you know how they hide themselves it's easier to work out where they will be hiding 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

How many people are going to go through life scanning 360 degrees with good binoculars all day every day? If you are still and I read the wind right I could get you from 600 yards and I'm not exceptional by any stretch of the imagination (someone good could very easily double that distance). I see no defense from a sniper if you have to go about your everyday business.


----------

